# N scale Bachmann 4-6-0 DCC sound question



## jjdodger (Feb 8, 2012)

I recently purchased an N scale Bachmann 4-6-0 with DCC installed. I am looking to convert it to having sound as well. I am looking at the digitrax SDN144PS. My concerns are, will it fit (it should..), and, what do i need to do inside the tender to get it to work. The bachmann decoder has a "break-off" half, and then it looks like i simply solder the leads from the digitrax decoder to this. Is it really that easy?? :retard: Of course, it would be a lot easier if they had an 8-pin port in the tender...

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The Digitrax SDN144PS controls both the motor and sound so your going to have to pull the original decoder out of the engine (Tender) locate which wires run what, Usually 4 wires to the engine, 1 pair to the motor and on pair to the headlight, number boards. If there others they could be power pick-ups but in N that's usually not the case.
Check for a resistor to the headlight, you might have to put one back in the line if you take it out with the original decoder.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity,I did a Google search on this decoder,viewing a couple videos and looking into a forum about it and...well...may be the OP should do just that................


----------

